# New Camera!!! 2 10 gallons, and 2 bowls.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

*Edit: New pics! Again.*

(EDITED)
Wow! Lol. So here are pictures of one of my 10 gallons. I got three new guppies today. One died, the lady at the store picked it off the top with a torn tail.(Lyretail Guppy). And I changed my Betta's settings!|

Atlantis tank: New plants ^_^
















NEW GUPPY(Viper):









Fabio(Male Betta):









Alice(Female Betta):


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

scroll down?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks !! I rescued the Red Gourami he was getting nipped at, at my local Wal-Mart. I bought 2 Male guppies, but the light was on in their tank, then he handed the bag to me and they were transparent looking. Both of them died.  So I'm returning them to rescue a male betta, he was BEAUTIFUL lol.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

*Woot*

-OLD-

And Here's the one's from my Olympus camera.
Fist of all, I am crap with holding a camera very still but I think my camera is sensitive too.
Both:


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah the Algae eater doesn't come that way I just liked him best BECAUSE he was messed up ahahahaha. They're spine is normally straight. Anyways, I'm loving guppies, I'm going to get another betta (WEEEEEEEE!)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I want to know how you keep the water in the tanks when you put them on the shelves.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I want to know how you keep the water in the tanks when you put them on the shelves.


Huh? Ahahaha. Totally flew over my head on that one.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics, the camera is better than the phone though, that one hurt my eyes


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The neon ornaments kind of remind me of my first tank. | had black gravel, neon ornaments, a bubble wall along the whole back and glolight tetras in a 10 gallon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow that sounds cool fishdoc


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

*Edited this.*

Bumping! Lol. As I said new Photos!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I like the aquaduct ornament. It looks good with the plants around it.


----------

